# Грыжи в поясничном отделе, спондилоартроз, компрессия нерва



## Viktoriya25 (7 Мар 2021)

Добрый день!
25 лет, рост 180, вес 67
Со спиной мучаюсь 5 лет, сидячая работа, заболела спина, МРТ - грыжи.
Боли меня не мучали до прошлого года. Был дискомфорт, иногда болело.
Спортом не занималась никогда.

МРТ обновила в августе 2020г. , прошла 5 сеансов мануального массажа, по рекомендации невролога пошла хожу в спорт зал и стараюсь дома делать упражнения, так же в прошлом месяце была в реабилитационном центре. Т.к. работа сидячая стараюсь делать перерывы, пройтись по лестнице и т.д.
Жалобы сейчас: скованность в пояснице, она как будто каменная, невозможно согнуться, отдаёт слева в ягодицу по ноге примерно до колена (нерв), но не всегда, усиливается при физ. нагрузке, так же есть жалобы на грудной отдел. Около года стало болеть под левой лопаткой, когда лягу на бок или при физ. нагрузке. Сейчас болит строго между лопатками сам позвоночник, больно сгибаться.
Осенью колола курс мельгаммы, "афлутопа", сейчас пропила 2 мес. "глюкозамин и хондротин".

Уважаемые врачи, дайте пожалуйста консультацию по ряду волнующих вопросов:
1. Ещё лет 5 назад, когда я узнала о диагнозе массажист сказал, что у меня перекос таза, по заключению сглаженный лордоз, это может усугублять моё положение? Надо ли это исправлять?
2. Что можете сказать про "афлутоп" и "глюкозамин и хондротин"? Они действенные? Что из них лучше?
3. Стоит ли делать МРТ грудного отдела? Врачи говорят в нём редко что-то страшное бывает, в основном остеохондроз который может сильно болеть.
4. Я планирую беременность, два невролога говорили, что запрета нет, всё с Вами в порядке и после операций люди рожают. Корсет будите носить.
Из-за практически ежедневной боли я очень боюсь, как с моим диагнозом поведёт себя позвоночник, ведь и у здоровых во время беременности болит.
5. После повторного МРТ спустя 5 лет появилось новое страшное слово Спондилоартроз, как это лечат, на сколько это страшно?
6. Есть аппликатор Ляпко. Переодически лежу, но опять же не вижу облегчений.

Мне только 25 лет, страшно что будет потом, а самое страшное что мне ничего не помогает. Руки опускаются, на глазах слёзы.
Я понимаю, бывает ещё хуже и боль у меня не такая что ходить не могу, но морально я выжата.
Моя спина живёт отдельной жизнью, я не понимаю от чего ей лучше, от чего нет. Я могу утром проснуться и ничего не болит, могу после занятий в зале лучше себя чувствовать, а потом делая все те же самые упражнения почувствать боль на пару тройку дней.


----------



## AlexSam (7 Мар 2021)

@Viktoriya25, Здравствуйте!
Лучше обратиться к Докторам персонально, они могут сразу не увидеть.
Риск осложнений есть не только в период беременности, но и первые годы, когда возрастают физ.нагрузки. Поднимание ребёнка, коляски, купание, кормление, первые шаги. Нужно рассмотреть все позы, поведение. На форуме можно найти много полезной информации. Главное, не отчаивайтесь. Боль всегда вызывает негативные эмоции и мысли. Не поддавайтесь!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Мар 2021)

Viktoriya25 написал(а):


> 1. Ещё лет 5 назад, когда я узнала о диагнозе массажист сказал, что у меня перекос таза, по заключению сглаженный лордоз, это может усугублять моё положение? Надо ли это исправлять?


Исправить нельзя. Можно поправить и потом стельками с компенсацией разницы длинны ног - удерживать.


Viktoriya25 написал(а):


> 2. Что можете сказать про "афлутоп" и "глюкозамин и хондротин"? Они действенные? Что из них лучше?


БАД по желанию.


Viktoriya25 написал(а):


> 3. Стоит ли делать МРТ грудного отдела? Врачи говорят в нём редко что-то страшное бывает, в основном остеохондроз который может сильно болеть.


Болит, значит надо делать либо рентген, либо МРТ. Мое мнение МРТ, стоимость почти такая же, а информации больше. А уж если и то и другое!



Viktoriya25 написал(а):


> 4. Я планирую беременность, два невролога говорили, что запрета нет, всё с Вами в порядке и после операций люди рожают. Корсет будите носить.
> Из-за практически ежедневной боли я очень боюсь, как с моим диагнозом поведёт себя позвоночник, ведь и у здоровых во время беременности болит.


Запрета нет, но лучше сперва подлечить так, чтобы не болело постоянно.


Viktoriya25 написал(а):


> 5. После повторного МРТ спустя 5 лет появилось новое страшное слово Спондилоартроз, как это лечат, на сколько это страшно?


Не страшно. Это следующий этап после грыжи диска.


Viktoriya25 написал(а):


> 6. Есть аппликатор Ляпко. Периодически лежу, но опять же не вижу облегчений.


Не панацея. Прибавьте мазевые аппликации после лежания.


Viktoriya25 написал(а):


> Мне только 25 лет, страшно что будет потом, а самое страшное что мне ничего не помогает. Руки опускаются, на глазах слёзы.
> Я понимаю, бывает ещё хуже и боль у меня не такая что ходить не могу, но морально я выжата.


Если болит постоянно, то, конечно, плохо. Но с возрастом все улучшается. Все срастается и боль уменьшается.
Кстати, важно понимание, что надо дать позвонкам срастись, а значит научиться делать все так, чтобы в пораженном сегменте не было движения.


Viktoriya25 написал(а):


> Моя спина живёт отдельной жизнью, я не понимаю от чего ей лучше, от чего нет. Я могу утром проснуться и ничего не болит, могу после занятий в зале лучше себя чувствовать, а потом делая все те же самые упражнения почувствать боль на пару тройку дней.


Расшевеливаете больное место, вот оно и болит.


----------



## Viktoriya25 (7 Мар 2021)

@Доктор Ступин спасибо за комментарии!

Если я правильно понимаю, дискам нужно питание, которое происходит во время движения? А если дать позвонкам срастись, не давать движения хуже не будет? Т.е. надо заниматься , укреплять мышцы, но как бы без движения, наклоны, повороты и т.д.
Я сейчас чувствую себя цементом залитой, ни нагнуться, ни разогнуться, а если всё срастётся ...

На групповых занятиях здоровая спина заметила так сказать плохие для себя упражнения, которые просто пропускаю, например скручивание. Сразу боль и в лопатке и в пояснице.

Упражнение кошка, это как раз про расшевелить? Вверх прогибаюсь болит между лопаток, вниз - поясница.

В зале заметила, если на беговой дорожне ходить в гору, чувствуется работа мышц ягодиц и поясницы, это не вредно? Такая ходьба мне нравится, как и эллипс.

Пыталась ходить в бассейн, врач говорил плавать строго на спине. Тоже начинает болеть поясница, я что слишком интенсивно логами работаю?

Хочу в таких стельках, т.к. нога во внутрь как бы заваливается.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Мар 2021)

Viktoriya25 написал(а):


> Если я правильно понимаю, дискам нужно питание, которое происходит во время движения? А если дать позвонкам срастись, не давать движения хуже не будет? Т.е. надо заниматься , укреплять мышцы, но как бы без движения, наклоны, повороты и т.д.
> Я сейчас чувствую себя цементом залитой, ни нагнуться, ни разогнуться, а если всё срастётся ...


Здоровым да, движение нужно, а в больном-то дырочка, Вы качаете, а она вытекает!
Надо все так делать, чтобы в пораженных сегмента движение было минимальное.
Потому и ограничивает организм, что больно двигаться.
И лечение как раз и есть формирование такого стереотипа при котором все движения будут за счет здоровых, Напоминаю про Плющенко, больные позвонки болтами скрутили, а здоровые он восстановил о золотой олимпийской медали!
Срастание пораженных *патологией *позвонков и есть выздоровление.
А вот здоровые, но малоподвижный из-за нарушения *функции*, как раз наоборот надо восстанавливать.


Viktoriya25 написал(а):


> На групповых занятиях здоровая спина заметила так сказать плохие для себя упражнения, которые просто пропускаю, например скручивание. Сразу боль и в лопатке и в пояснице.


То есть в грудном и лопатке есть ограничения, и надо понять какие они. Если функциональные - то восстанавливать, чтобы они работали за больную поясницу, а если и там патология, то сложнее, то тогда выборочно, но восстанавливать надо.


Viktoriya25 написал(а):


> Упражнение кошка, это как раз про расшевелить? Вверх прогибаюсь болит между лопаток, вниз - поясница.


Любое упражнение про расшевелить, тут важно понимать в каком месте. Если в патологическом  - не надо дальше, а если в здоровом по плохо работающем, то надо.


Viktoriya25 написал(а):


> В зале заметила, если на беговой дорожне ходить в гору, чувствуется работа мышц ягодиц и поясницы, это не вредно? Такая ходьба мне нравится, как и эллипс.


Не вредно. Все надо делать до боли и чуть на боль, главное, чтобы не через боль.


Viktoriya25 написал(а):


> Пыталась ходить в бассейн, врач говорил плавать строго на спине. Тоже начинает болеть поясница, я что слишком интенсивно логами работаю?


Почему на спине? Но в любом случае эффективнее аквааэробика.


Viktoriya25 написал(а):


> Хочу в таких стельках, т.к. нога во внутр как бы заваливается


Уже хорошо. Но они без компенсации разницы длины ног. Хотя разница у Вас незначительная, можно не комплексовать.


----------



## Viktoriya25 (14 Мар 2021)

@Доктор Ступин посоветуйте пожалуйста как быть с компрессией нерва.
Проблемы со спиной 5 лет, ощущения зашемления нерва посвились в августе 2020, тогда обновила мрт и по описанию нерв сдавлен грыжей.
Сейчас болит левая ягодица, боль усиливается при физ. Нагрузках. Заметила, если хорошо размяться, может после упражнений и не болеть.
Причём болезненные ощущения с августа проходили совсем, а сейчас опять.
Грыжа то никуда не денется, как ",вылечить" это защемление то?( про операцию я и думать не хочу, я считаю у меня не настолько сложный случай)
Может какие то упражнения лфк особенные, или разминать эту область ягодицы? Видела в интернете так называемый самомассаж тенисным мячом.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Мар 2021)

Viktoriya25 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин посоветуйте пожалуйста как быть с компрессией нерва.
> Может какие то упражнения лфк особенные, или разминать эту область ягодицы? Видела в интернете так называемый самомассаж теннисным мячом.


Жалобы не похожи на "защемление" корешка, больше на синдром ягодичной-грушевидной мыщцы.
Для ЛФК письмо на sfp05@mail.ru


----------



## Руся (14 Мар 2021)

@Viktoriya25, добрый вечер. Прочитала в вашей теме, что неважно себя чувствует ваша спина после плавания. 
У меня такая же история(мы с вами прям особенные какие-то,всем хорошо после плавания, а нам плохо..врач сказал плавать на спине, поплавала и получила обострение.. Болит мне спина после плавания. Сначала думала, что мне кажется, не хотела обращать внимание.. А в крайний раз так разболелась, что опять таблетки стала пить. 
У меня две грыжи в поясничном отдела, но постоянная боль от суставов фасеточных уже идет.. 
Я очень расстроилась, очень хочу хоть каким-то видом спорта заниматься, а получается, что никаким нельзя, все время поясница болит(


----------



## Viktoriya25 (20 Мар 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Жалобы не похожи на "защемление" корешка, больше на синдром ягодичной-грушевидной мыщцы.


Доктор, а по снимку не видно защемление? Ведь мне это написали в заключении мрт. Какое Ваше мнение?

Болит на уровне поясницы слева и отдаёт в ягодицу.
Вот больше недели не болело, боль сходила на нет с каждым днём, сегодня опять заболело. Не двигаюсь боли нет, усидивается с ходьбой, конда выпрямляюсь.

Письмо на почту Вам направила по поводу лфк.

Так де была у ортопеда. Сказал не придумывать, всё у меня в пределах нормы ( про искривление таза) , да и на снимке ничего страшного с позвоночником не увидел, естественно беречься  грамотно заниматься


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Мар 2021)

Viktoriya25 написал(а):


> Доктор, а по снимку не видно защемление? Ведь мне это написали в заключении мрт. Какое Ваше мнение?


Не вижу


Viktoriya25 написал(а):


> Болит на уровне поясницы слева и отдаёт в ягодицу.
> Вот больше недели не болело, боль сходила на нет с каждым днём, сегодня опять заболело. Не двигаюсь боли нет, усидивается с ходьбой, конда выпрямляюсь.


Правильно, как движение в больном месте так и больно.


Viktoriya25 написал(а):


> Письмо на почту Вам направила по поводу лфк.


ответил


Viktoriya25 написал(а):


> Так де была у ортопеда. Сказал не придумывать, всё у меня в пределах нормы ( про искривление таза) , да и на снимке ничего страшного с позвоночником не увидел, естественно беречься  грамотно заниматься


Так правильно. Еще бы не болело


----------



## Viktoriya25 (1 Апр 2022)

Добрый день @Доктор Ступин !
Пишу спустя год.
Весь прошлый год занималась в спорт зале. Сначала с тренером, что бы понять что можно делать, а что нет, потом самостоятельно. Сначала после зала были боли, но всё равно продолжала ходить, делая только то что могла. Спустя пол года почувствовала результат, стала чувствовать мышцы спины, боль была, но меньше и не всегда.
Хожу в стельках, по виду как в переписке выше, но индивидуальные. 
Сейчас я беременна, конец 1 триместра. 
Можно сказать с начало года забросила занятия. Сил мало, токсикоз и прочие прелести. 
Моей спине уже это не нравится. 
Вся беременность ещё впереди а я еле хожу. Болит поясница, ощущение срыва спины. Идёшь идёшь , и резко током по всей пояснице, примерно такие ощущения. Плюс мой несчастный нерв...в прошлом году я про него забыла, сейчас в левую ягодицу отдает очень сильно. 
Самочувствие становится лучше, возвращаю зарядку дома на коврике, плюс бассейн. Плавец из меня не очень, но хоть ощущение каменной поясницы проходит от воды. Так же иногда лежу на коврике с иголками, тоже скованность уменьшает.
Генекологу мягко говоря не до моей спины, просто сказала способ родоразрешения будет от невролога.
Помогите пожалуйста по следующим вопросам:
1. В моём положении что я могу ещё делать, что бы хотя бы поддерживать состояние спины, ощущение что к концу беременности я ходить не смогу.
2. Все говорят грыжи не показание к кесареву. Ничего против не имею естественных родов , сужу исключительно по своему самочувствию и тем ,что мало отходить беременность, потом ещё ребенок на руках будет. Я боюсь последствий. Кесарево более безопасно для меня ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Апр 2022)

Viktoriya25 написал(а):


> Помогите пожалуйста по следующим вопросам:
> 1. В моём положении что я могу ещё делать, что бы хотя бы поддерживать состояние спины, ощущение что к концу беременности я ходить не смогу.


ЛФК, плавание, корсет.
Если надо, то ради дитя и полежите, но притрется.



Viktoriya25 написал(а):


> 2. Все говорят грыжи не показание к кесареву. Ничего против не имею естественных родов , сужу исключительно по своему самочувствию и тем ,что мало отходить беременность, потом ещё ребенок на руках будет. Я боюсь последствий. Кесарево более безопасно для меня ?


Конечно безопасно.
И рожать самой не опасно, поскольку лежа.
Рано пока загадывать!


----------

